# Tomcat außerhalb des Servers nicht erreichbar



## Gonzo17 (14. Sep 2011)

Hey,

hab ein seltsames Problem.

Auf meinem Windows Server habe ich seit einiger Zeit Jenkins laufen und da gabs bisher keine Probleme, auf Port 8080 erreichbar. Da ich jetzt neben Jenkins auch Sonar aufspielen wollte dachte ich mir dass es sinnvoll wäre, wenn beide auf dem gleichen Servlet-Container laufen und habe mir daher Tomcat 6 geladen.

Alten Jenkins abgeschaltet, Tomcat 6 installiert, jenkins.war und sonar.war deployed und im Browser der Remotedesktop-Sitzung unter localhost bzw über die IP aufgerufen. War alles kein Problem. Wenn ich nun aber den Browser meines Laptops öffne und die IP aufrufe mit Port 8080 (da liegt der Tomcat 6, hab aber auch schon andere Ports probiert), dann lädt er ne Weile und bringt die Fehlermeldung, dass die Seite nicht geladen werden konnte.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das evtl ein Problem mit der Firewall auf dem Windows Server ist. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Ahnung, wo ich jetzt ansetzen kann. Meine Suchen im Web haben nichts ergeben, was sich direkt auf mein Problem bezieht. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Gruß, Gonzo


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2011)

Vermutlich ist der Server an die interne IP gebunden. Was sagt denn die server.xml dazu?


----------



## homer65 (14. Sep 2011)

Ein PING von deinem LAPTOP auf die IP kommt aber durch?
Und falls ja funktioniert ein: telnet IP PORT?


----------



## Gonzo17 (14. Sep 2011)

Danke für die Vorschläge. Ich werds mir heute Abend mal anschauen.


----------



## Gonzo17 (14. Sep 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Ein PING von deinem LAPTOP auf die IP kommt aber durch?
> Und falls ja funktioniert ein: telnet IP PORT?



Ping auf die IP klappt. Egal ob mit Tomcat oder mit Jenkins.
Telnet ist interessant. Das funktioniert in beiden Fällen NICHT auf Port 8080. Allerdings: wie gesagt, ich sehe im Browser etwas wenn der Jenkins unter 8080 läuft, läuft der Tomcat unter 8080 sehe ich nichts.




Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich ist der Server an die interne IP gebunden. Was sagt denn die server.xml dazu?



Wo genau soll ich denn schauen? Hab jetzt mal nen Teil rauskopiert, in dem ich Port 8080 gesichtet habe. Allerdings habe ich von der Standard-Konfiguration rein garnichts geändert.


```
<Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
    <!-- A "Connector" using the shared thread pool-->
    <!--
    <Connector executor="tomcatThreadPool"
               port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
```


----------



## Gonzo17 (14. Sep 2011)

Ok, war tatsächlich die Windows Firewall. Musste bei "Eingehende Regeln" Tomcat 7 als Programm freigeben, einfach die Tomcat7.exe ausgewählt und das wars. Jenkins war dort auch schon eingetragen.


----------



## brauner1990 (15. Sep 2011)

```
<Connector port="8080" protocol="HTTP/1.1" 
               connectionTimeout="20000" 
               redirectPort="8443" />
```
Es hätte auch sein können das es reichen würde den Port 8443 freizuschalten. Da dieser ja als redirectPort angegeben ist.


----------

